# INTJ Composers?



## agranulatedhyphen (Dec 7, 2012)

In the past I've heard Schoenberg, Beethoven, Bartok, and Nietzsche were all INTJ, though Schoenberg seems a tad superstitious to fit the bill. Which composers, if any, would you classify as INTJ?


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

No way Beethoven is an INTJ, I´ve read 2 biographies and got the impression that he is either an ISFP or an INFP. He was extremely bad with everything conncected to logic and planning; There are many indicators showing that he was no thinker; he rather used to follow his guts instead of thinking things through,etc

Bartok seems like an INFP to me. 

Ligeti seems like an INTJ to me (again I draw this conclusion from a biography). He was fascinated by logic and loved mathematics and physics.The NT is pretty obvious. Furthermore his works are obviously Ni-dom (at least it seems to me). They´ve got a mystical touch, whilst being excellent structured. (Ni-Te)

Prokofiev could be one as well, as far as I remember.

And lol, Nietzsche was no great composer°^^° (just saying)


----------



## agranulatedhyphen (Dec 7, 2012)

Well I didn't say *great* composers now did I? :tongue: The point is that he wrote music (and hung out with Wagner some too).

I stand corrected on Beethoven; between those two I'd say INFP. He was a big fan of Napoleon right up until he had crowned him self emperor.

I think you're right on Prokofiev, I had forgotten about him before and he did play a lot of chess.

I hadn't thought of Ligeti, but the way you tell it I'll bet he is.

EDIT: What about Shostakovich? He was quiet, fidgety, and very private, and he often wrote really sarcastic music.


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

agranulatedhyphen said:


> EDIT: What about Shostakovich? He was quiet, fidgety, and very private, and he often wrote really sarcastic music.


I've seen Shostakovich typed as an INTP. I have no idea though.


----------



## agranulatedhyphen (Dec 7, 2012)

ManWithoutHats said:


> I've seen Shostakovich typed as an INTP. I have no idea though.


Yeah composers do tend to be mostly Perciever-ish. It's definitely a tossup between the two.


----------

